# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  jastuk za dojenje

## Matea

bok cure!

meni je ovaj jastuk spasio leda i ne bih ga dala nikome na svijetu.   :Laughing:  

http://www.boppy.com/

super je i za klince jer mogu lezati na njemu, a kad pocnu sjediti im je potpora iza leda.
kod nas ga jos nema, ali sam nesto slicno vidjela u ROZISTEP u gotovcevoj. 
isto tako imam super iskustvo sa (kršitelj koda) pumpicama.
eto, jedan brzi post koji se nadam bude nekom pomogao.

----------


## emanuela28

Taj je jastuk moguce kupiti u zagrebu u Gundulicevoj u ducanu za trudnice!
Ukoliko ga nemaju u izlogu moze se naruciti!
Nadam se da ce nekom biti od koristi ova informacija!
Lijepi pozdrav od upravo prikljucene na forum1!

Emmy :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Matea

SUPER! nisam imala pojma ali mi je drago da ga ima i kod nas.
cure - vrijedi svake lipe, moze se i zgurati i u torbu - ja ga svugdje nosim sa sobom.

dobrodosla emanuela!  :Smile:

----------


## Alamama

ili tu

http://www.kamaris.hr/

----------


## Simone

Da li netko ima Kamaris maramu za nošenje i mozete li je preporuciti?
 :Smile:

----------


## ivana7997

ja kupila maramu za nosenje u kamarisu

odusevljena sam. stvarno. 

to je loties marama, ne znam jel kamaris ima bas svoje marame, mislim vl. proizvodnja. ako ima, i to bih ti preporucila, na nevideno. jer sve kaj sam vidjela njihovo mi je super. i sefica.  :Smile:

----------


## marta

Da, sefica je zakon!

----------


## Kaja

A cijena??

----------


## Lutonjica

moja kupljena u kamarisu - marka "bebina" - je bila 650 kn   :Sad:   ali sam čula da su sad dosta jeftinije

----------


## MARCY

Uf :shock:

----------


## TeddyBearz

U 12. mjesecu su marame u Kamarisu bile na sniženju, sve boje su bile 490 kn. Sad su vjerojatno opet stare cijene, mislim da su od 550 na više.

----------


## Kaja

:Evil or Very Mad:  cijena je ful kul  :Idea:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ma da, sve marame su dosta skupe. Didymos je navodno oko 100 eura. 

Evo slike Bebina marame iz Kamarisa, ova je u duginim bojama.

----------


## renata

skupe su tolko jer su od tkanina koje su posebno tkane, cvrste i debele, da mogu dugo izdrzati tezinu od nekoliko kila. mislim, malo starije dijete se moze jos uvijek nositi u njima, a ima i 10kg

----------


## Silva

za Sarajke: jastuk se moze kupiti i u Sarajevu u "Aniti" u Hrasnom - preko puta Robot Komerca.

----------


## ivana7997

cijena marame mozda zvuci koma, al vjeruj mi da vrijedi. pa cak i vise. 

za kolica sam dala skoro triput toliko, pa mi samo stoje u supi. a marama se ne stigne ni oprat koliko ju koristimo i jos uvijek izgleda ko nova. mali ce sutra 10 mjeseci, cca toliko i kg. danas sam kuhala s njim u marami, on je cicao. a inace je jako zivahan i ne voli se puno nositi, osim u marami.

----------


## riba26

podizem temu..... gdje se moze kupiti Boppy jastuk za dojenje?

----------


## kavofob

kakav jastuk za dojenje ste koristili i gdje ste ga kupili?

trebam preporuku za kvalitetan jastuk, koji je kompaktan, ne gruda se, ne ispuhuje i ne šuška (da nije punjen stiroporom)

cijena nije bitna

----------


## leonisa

kamarisov star 6g.
no vrlo cesto zavrsim okruzena svim jastucima u sobi, a muz lezi na ovom za dojenje  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

> kakav jastuk za dojenje ste koristili i gdje ste ga kupili?
> 
> trebam preporuku za kvalitetan jastuk, koji je kompaktan, ne gruda se, ne ispuhuje i ne šuška (da nije punjen stiroporom)
> 
> cijena nije bitna


U Austriji u XXXL dućanu, bio je 45 eur, unutra neka sitna zrnca, da li stiropor ili ne, ne znam... bio nam je spas na početku dojenja. U bolnici su imali s nešto većim zrncima, ti su bili još bolji. Mislim da te kvalitete jastuke imaš u Kiki. Ne šuška ni ovaj doma ni ti bolnički. 

Imam i nekog punjenog nečim čvrstim, ne bi ga preporučila, prvo što je puno teži, a drugo što se ne "modelira" tako dobro.

----------


## Kaae

Mi imamo Boppy, ali nije bas da sam ga imala na kome isprobati.  :Laughing:  Ne suska, nema zrnje.

----------


## BusyBee

I mi imamo kamaris.
Ne suska, ne gruda se punjenje, velik je, ali isto smo ga koristili vise za lezanje na njemu i svasta, prije nego za dojenje.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

E, jutro e pametnije od večeri, pa sam se sjetila da jastuk ima etiketu ipogledala kako se zove.  :Smile:  Evo ga.
http://www.julius-zoellner.de/zoelln...4c149068c7a2fa

----------


## kavofob

> Mi imamo Boppy, ali nije bas da sam ga imala na kome isprobati.  Ne suska, nema zrnje.


Kaae, znaš li gdje se kod nas može kupiti Boppy?

Cure, kamarisova stranica ne radi, može li se negdje vidjeti uživo?

Mojca, ovaj mi izgleda super, ali pretpostavljam da ga ima samo u Austriji, malo mi je daleko ići tamo po jastuk :/

----------


## mala-vila

ako cijena nije bitna mi imamo jastuk "mamina kifla", dobili smo ga na poklon. nije medu najjeftinijima, ali dobijes s njim 2 jastučnice i koliko sam vidjela daju garanciju godinu dana i mozes kupiti i isprobati pa ako ti ne odgovara dobijes lovu natrag. mi smo jako zadovoljni, mrcvarila sam ga cijelu trudnocu, dojila sam uglavnom lezeci, ali je bio u upotrebi konstantno i poslije jer imaju te 4 trakice pa moze biti lezaljka za bebu. trenutno je u dnevnoj i dalje ga mrcvarimo, sad svi troje  :Laughing:  ja bi preporucila, nis mu nije, i dalje je ostao kompaktan

----------


## kavofob

Ma već sam htjela naručiti maminu kiflu, ali mi je frendica, koja je imala priliku probati ih na fitnessu, rekla da je dosta mala u odnosu na klasičan jastuk za dojenje.

E sad, pošto ja baš nisam sitna...ne znam...voljela bih ju negdje vidjeti uživo. Ne znam koliko je stvarno manja od ostalih jastuka. 

Znam da je punjenje super, a to mi je jako važno, da ne izgubi oblik brzo. Cijena stvarno nije bitna, ako je jastuk dobar  :Smile:

----------


## mala-vila

Meni je bila taman :Confused: 
a kak misliš koristiti jastuk? mislim ja sam za spavanje, za dojenje je isto bio dosta velik (samo probala, bolje mi je bilo ležeći), i za bebu taman

----------


## kavofob

u trudnoći za sjedenje; da si podboltam leđa. 

i za dojenje da si jednim krakom preklopljenim podboltam leđa, a na drugom leži beba...bar sam si tako zamislila. vidjet ćemo što će beba reći :D

----------


## mala-vila

za to ti je vise nego dovoljan, ja sam na svom spavala i bio je dovoljno dug da mi bude između nogu, obuhvati trbuh na kraju trudnoce i jos da stavim glavu na drugi kraj. iskreno, vidjela sam kod frendice jedan koji je bas dugacak, ali se ona s njim vise mucila bas zato sto je bio tako ogroman. meni je moj zakooon! samo na wc nisam isla s njim dok sam bila trudna :Laughing: 
ne mislim samo na ovaj moj, opcenito  mi je ta izmisljotina odlicna, iako je kod nas najmanje sluzio kao jastuk za dojenje, ali smo ga zato izguštirali na sve druge moguce nacine- dobar jastuk zlata vrijedi!

----------


## Mojca

Pogledaj u Kiki, mislim da imaju slične jastuke.

----------


## Kaae

Pojma nemam gdje kod nas ima Boppyja. :/

----------


## tina55

evo Boppy jastuci u Hr:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...4765778&type=3

----------


## sara10

Podižem temu.

Da li koristite jastuk za dojenje i da li je učinkovit, tj. služi li svrsi kod dojenja, je li lakše s njim?
Malo sam gledala po internetu pa bih naručila (cijena je dobra i ima lijepih dezena).

----------


## sara10

Jastuk naručen. Iz iskustva nekih majki koje su friško rodile, kažu da ne mogu bez njega.
Inače, ovo mi je prva stvarčica koju kupujem za bebača, tj. za nakon poroda.

----------


## kiri-

ja sam ga kupila za vrijeme trudnoce i malo koristila.a mislila sam da se necu odvajat odnjega, bas sam ga zelila kupit...a koristila sam ga jako malo. ne dojim pomocu jastuka. iako sam mislila da hocu..nije on los, ali meni je nezgodno, bar sad dok je beba jos jako mala, kasnije mozda bude lakse sa jastukom

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Najkorisniji mi je bio za spavanje u trudnoći. I za dojenje blizanki u prvim mjesecima. Sad dojim jedno i još uvijek mi dobro dođe. Baš sam danas sa starijom kćeri listala neku knjigu i usput dojila pa je jastuk odlično poslužio kao naslon za ruku, bebu i knjigu.

----------

